# custom lowrider bike for sale



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

*midevil timz for sale*

I have a 1971 schwinn lowrider bike for sale all parts are custom parts two toned and engraved ive put over $8000 in it im askin $4000 ive never showed it yet it is a one of a kind bike nobody has parts like this i mean nobody if intreasted give me a call 4804957682 junior ps the theme is gargole.


----------



## la lokiss (Oct 25, 2011)

beautiful bike homie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

realy nice bike who made the parts


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> realy nice bike who made the parts


tnt


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

awesome bicycle


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Its a badass bike.. very detailed parts and unique.. must see in person to notice all the details.. good luck on the sale bro..


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

that bike goes hard!:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Reminds me of my bike


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for a TNT bike. Good luck on the sale. This bike is well worth it for just the parts alone. The plating bill alone was about $3k for all the parts.


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

TonyO said:


> TTT for a TNT bike. Good luck on the sale. This bike is well worth it for just the parts alone. The plating bill alone was about $3k for all the parts.


Thx tony


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ill be showing the bike this sat at fiesta fields in avondale. If u wanna see come


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man I want this bike bad....I just bought two other bikes off LIL this month.....Despicable me and Envy but I have three daughters so I need one more.....PM me the absolute lowest price u will go keeping in mind its christmas time and the economy is bad LOL.....But either way thats a badass bike bro...


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

I can go 3500 but im lookin for a 47 in lcd tv to if u van do. That


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Man I want this bike bad....I just bought two other bikes off LIL this month.....Despicable me and Envy but I have three daughters so I need one more.....PM me the absolute lowest price u will go keeping in mind its christmas time and the economy is bad LOL.....But either way thats a badass bike bro...


Heres the thing i let it go for 3500 with a 47 in lcd tv thats the best i can do cause just the plating and engraving cost me over 3500 thats not including all the custom parts paint and everything else if intreasted holla at me thx.


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone got 3500 cash ill let it go for that. First come first serve


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

Come and get it if u want it


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

krazy kutting made those parts. tnt didnt make those


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

Krazy kutting did them not tnt


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

This bike is almost sold


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

Check this out ill let the bike go for 3000 no less thats it


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice bicycle i like the detail and style


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

REC said:


> Nice bicycle i like the detail and style


Thx im sellin it for 3000


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ill sell or trade for a car show me what u got


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

Check this out im sellin the whole thing for 3000 or ill sell all the parts for 2500 including shippin here are some more pics hit me up 4804957682


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

THIS BIKE IS BADD ASS , IF I HAD THE MONEY ID BUY THIS THING...NO QUESTIONS ASKED...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Yea man.u ordered from tnt but krazy kuttin made those.i kow the owner nd I seen his workers make those parts


jessen4697 said:


> Krazy kutting did them not tnt


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Yea man.u ordered from tnt but krazy kuttin made those.i kow the owner nd I seen his workers make those parts


Sorry bro i didnt ordet 1 part from tnt all my parts were threw johnny then they let him go then i went to armando in person who owns the place and he had all the parts made so dont get it twisted tnt had no part in this bike build.


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

Check this out everybody ill say only 1 time tnt had no parts in makin all these parts for my sons bike armando who owns krazy kutting came up with all the ideas for this build you can call santiago and ask him .


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i helped too! haha. johnny called me years ago to do the gargoyles on the wheels for him


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry but i was there when johnny did the wheels he desinged them in front of me and cut them in front of me and my wife no one else was there ha


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

jessen4697 said:


> Sorry but i was there when johnny did the wheels he desinged them in front of me and cut them in front of me and my wife no one else was there ha


lol. really? should i go and open the file and show you? 

i wasnt looking for a discussion, i was really just trying to introduce myself


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah show me i would like to see


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> lol. really? should i go and open the file and show you?
> 
> i wasnt looking for a discussion, i was really just trying to introduce myself


Thats fine if u helped i pisses me off when people say i had all my parys ordered through tnt when they had no part in it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

jessen4697 said:


> Thats fine if u helped i pisses me off when people say i had all my parys ordered through tnt when they had no part in it



its cool. really doesnt surprise me that he took credit for my work. happened more than a few times. no biggie










that was just the early draft of the wheels. all i did was the gargoyles. he added all the stuff in between each spoke


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> its cool. really doesnt surprise me that he took credit for my work. happened more than a few times. no biggie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats coo thx homie thx for the help u and krazy kutting did a sick job not tnt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

KrazyKutting said:


> :drama:


Yep this guy is drama to the max and he was shocked when we didnt vote him into Rollerz.

Fuck it the parts are worth more than what he paid for them anyway.

I will say that TNT did not have a part in this bike, it was all Johnny who lagged on doing it and when he got fired that bill was left on Mando to fix and he did and made everything right. JustDeez did a bad ass job on the gargoyle CAD he did and Mando did a bad ass job coming up with ways of doing the other parts and the handlebars.

All in all its a bad ass bike and whoever snatches the parts for $2500 is getting a killer deal.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

All bullshit aside, every builder knows how much a bike like this cost to build, especially when u have top people designing and fabricating it...for him to take as little as he is willing to take is a blessing to someone that wants a show stopping bike..

Like I said before, goodluck on the sale and whoever ends up with the bike is getting a hell of a bike.. must be seen in person to appreciate it..


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> All bullshit aside, every builder knows how much a bike like this cost to build, especially when u have top people designing and fabricating it...for him to take as little as he is willing to take is a blessing to someone that wants a show stopping bike..
> 
> Like I said before, goodluck on the sale and whoever ends up with the bike is getting a hell of a bike.. must be seen in person to appreciate it..


Thx bro


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Jessi this is Mando from Krazy Kutting If you haven't sold it bring it to the shop and I'll give you cash that bike should sell for way over that and I don't want to see it go if I can keep it for display at shows when we go. and just so everyone knows We did the Bike so cut it out.
It doesn't have scribly engraving like most people do just for points and the Gold is real 24 kt gold not like the cheap stuff some people do, as well as all chrome is Copper Nickel and Chrome plated. Just deez if you did the gargoyle design thanks I had no Idea you did I paid Johnny to design not to contract it out. But thanks anyways as we all know I have a full staff designing with Johnny out of the picture completely for over a year know. The only reason I waste peoples time on this is this bike is Sold. Jessie give me a call $3,500 sounds good to me.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I just talked to Jessie and Bike is comming Home 
I don't know what Tony was talking about here's what the parts really cost me with the metal plating and engraving all 2 one plating
Rims $1000
Handle Bars $600
Fenders $900
Fender braces $300
Forks $400
Steering Wheel $250
Sproket $140
Seat Post $100
Crown $150
Goose Neck $450
Cranks $450
Knockoffs $160
Just some of the parts we made where $4,750 that's without the seat and Frame or tires etc...
and the time we put into the bike if we prices it out right would have been alot more.

This Bike will now be on sale for $8,000 firm for whoever want's it I'm sure it will be in Texas in 2012 they usually fork up the cash for what they want.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> I just talked to Jessie and Bike is comming Home
> I don't know what Tony was talking about here's what the parts really cost me with the metal plating and engraving all 2 one plating
> Rims $1000
> Handle Bars $600
> ...


 already!:thumbsup: glad to kno someone bot da bike


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well sorry guys the bike has been sold


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

jessen4697 said:


> Well sorry guys the bike has been sold


dam i was thinkn about givn up my 78 cutty with 2 pumps 4 it im glad you sold it homie bad ass work


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> dam i was thinkn about givn up my 78 cutty with 2 pumps 4 it im glad you sold it homie bad ass work


Thx homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> I just talked to Jessie and Bike is comming Home
> I don't know what Tony was talking about here's what the parts really cost me with the metal plating and engraving all 2 one plating
> Rims $1000
> Handle Bars $600
> ...


Those prices are more like it, If I didnt have 4 bikes already, I woulda def scooped it up for the price the day he posted it, I'm suprised it lasted that long. Mando you did a great job on it and I'm glad it is back where it started where it will be respected and appreciated.


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Those prices are more like it, If I didnt have 4 bikes already, I woulda def scooped it up for the price the day he posted it, I'm suprised it lasted that long. Mando you did a great job on it and I'm glad it is back where it started where it will be respected and appreciated.


Thx for everything everybody


----------

